# west desert Vernon



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

A guy i work with was lucky to put in for one hunt at the hunting expo last weekend, with only one entry he drew the west desert Vernon deer unit for any weapon. He asked me to help him scout the area, and I've never been in this unit. Does anyone have any tips or pointers for me?


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

The new tactic that people are doing is going to the unit that they have drawn as often as possible and learn the unit for themselves. :shock: Internet Scouting is a thing of the past. :O•-:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pm sent quacker


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot to ask in the PM, are you or your buddy familiar with the area at all?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't no secrect here,
There called the Sheep rocks  

Just depends if you like the Reservoir or the Simpson pass side


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never been over that way at all.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great unit... Have fun on the hunt. One of the biggest bucks I ever saw on the hoof was in Vernon... South of the reservoir... I doubt he's still there though, as this was 21 years ago. HUGE 3 point tho... holy chit.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> The new tactic that people are doing is going to the unit that they have drawn as often as possible and learn the unit for themselves. :shock: Internet Scouting is a thing of the past. :O•-:


This here is hilarious!!! o-||


----------



## devinaldo (Sep 21, 2012)

My brother put in last year at the expo and drew out the same tag. It was a lot of fun, we also did not know the unit at all and ended up just taking a lot of day trips out there and putting in the foot time in the area. just get out and scout a lot this year, it is close to salt lake so it makes for a quick drive. PM me if you want more information.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Know what is private and what isn't, there often is public ground posted as private.

Don't overlook the sagebrush filled flats and basins. Some of that brush is tall, over your head tall. It may look like there isn't anything there but it doesn't take much to hide a deer.

The last time I hunted the area the deer were easy to pattern and we had several nice bucks figured out after only a trip or two, but the truly giant bucks we couldn't figure out thier patterns.

There is more water out there then you would expect but get a map and start looking around the streams and go out from there.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I can help out. Send me a pm.


----------

